# Is this a wattle cyst?



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

Here are a couple of pictures of my 4 week old buckling. He's had this for a few weeks now. Is it harmless or should I have it drained?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Wattle cysts usually are On the wattle. Like at the base. I would have that drained and tested, just for peace of mind. I don't assume it is CL, but always good to test when in question. Especially that it's losing hair and appearing shiny. Looks closer to the thymus gland.


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

Will do...


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

cheyenne said:


> Will do...


Edited my post, please advise.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That could be a waddle cyst..they are at the base of the waddle...I would have a vet look at it just in case....always better to be safe : )


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

It is located at the base of the wattle... sorry the pictures aren't that good but I didn't have anyone to hold him for me while I snapped pics. I'm still pretty much a newbie of a little over 2 years with goats... but someone saw him yesterday that said she had 16 yrs with goats and she hadn't ever heard of a wattle cyst... so I got to worrying again (lately my favorite past time! I've come to the conclusion that owning goats is very stressful!!! lol)


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

cheyenne said:


> It is located at the base of the wattle... sorry the pictures aren't that good but I didn't have anyone to hold him for me while I snapped pics. I'm still pretty much a newbie of a little over 2 years with goats... but someone saw him yesterday that said she had 16 yrs with goats and she hadn't ever heard of a wattle cyst... so I got to worrying again (lately my favorite past time! I've come to the conclusion that owning goats is very stressful!!! lol)


That's great to hear, I really doubt it's CL, with his age and everything but sounds like you need a good cup of tea and a negative CL test for your mind to relax.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It looks to be a waddle cyst to me..I had a buck last season with one...they keep getting bigger...some will keep the cyst drained for appearances..and some times they can get large enough to be come a problem...if you need to drain it..be very clean, not to introduce bacteria in the cyst...Yes goat do keep our life interesting lol


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ya not CL, could be a wattle cyst for sure. They can come in so many different forms. From big to small to ones that just kinda leak... I like the idea of a vet looking at it but if the vet doesnt know goats its nearly 100% he will have no idea what a wattle cyst is and dont take his opinion to heart. OR it could be a sliver or a piece of fox tail in there.


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

I made an appointment to get this drained and tested on Thursday morning. Do these things keep coming back?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

From what I read, a waddle cyst will refill...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Yep, you are correct happy. We had a lamancha doe that had one. It was tiny but it leaked at random times for her entire life.


----------



## Arpyhh (Apr 29, 2014)

cheyenne said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of my 4 week old buckling. He's had this for a few weeks now. Is it harmless or should I have it drained?


What happened with your goat?? Was it cl or a wattle cyst?
Mine has the very same thing and I'm so worried waiting for the test results.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we are pretty sure he had a waddle cyst...if you take pix of yours and post in your own thread...we can advise on yours : )


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

Arpyhh said:


> What happened with your goat?? Was it cl or a wattle cyst?
> Mine has the very same thing and I'm so worried waiting for the test results.


It was a wattle cyst.... I took him to the vet, he stuck a needle in it and clear fluid shot out. NOT CL! It looked like it was filling back up shortly after again. I had to sell some of my goats last year so he was sold not long after. I still wonder how they are doing... guess I always will!


----------



## Arpyhh (Apr 29, 2014)

The cysts burst yesterday and cheesy white pus came out, I squeezed as much as I could cleaned it out with iodine and packed it with antibiotic ointment... They seem smaller today, and I am giving her the penicillin and metcam the vet gave me every day.... Waiting to get test results...
Thanks for you reply!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Arpyhh, yours IS NOT a waddle cyst. Those have clear liquid in them. Yours is something else.


----------



## Arpyhh (Apr 29, 2014)

They are testing for CL :-/


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

